# How to build a Hoop Coop



## wholeview (Jan 21, 2013)

I just published a blog post with detailed instructions on how we built our hoop coop. I hope you like it.

The post can be viewed at http://wholeviewfarm.blogspot.com/2013/07/building-hoop-coop-how-to-construct.html

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Joe, excellent descriptions and build!!! I've bookmarked you for showing other folks. I built mine out of the same construction with a few variations but your step by step is excellent and your carpentry skills far exceed my own...which isn't tough because I have none! 

I would have loved to have had your design for wheels when I built mine but now it's a stationary coop, so I no longer need them. 

Thank you for posting this info...I think more people should consider this type of easy and economical construction for their birds instead of relying on too small coops~death boxes I call them~ that are currently on the general market.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very interesting, and worth a go.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Near idea. And if you don't like chicken you can turn it into a greenhouse! I built a 4x8x8 shed type coop I got off plans from BYC. Still have not sided it, but it sure does the job. A few issues at first, but not with the chickens.


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Yes!!! Greenhouse since coop almost done!!! Really like this design.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I love my hoop coop...it has become one of my favorite coops down through the years of coops, for many reasons. I only wish now that I had built it larger and had not build it for moving, but for staying...which would have made me build it a bit larger. 

Larger is always better when it comes to chicken housing.....


----------



## wholeview (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks all for the feedback. It is appreciated!


----------

